# my 1st bow shot buck



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Shot him last night, I had a large 5x5 come up behind me within 20 yards as I was just getting into the stand, by the time I got positioned and the arrow nocked he had walked past and didn't offer me a great shot. I didn't want to wound him so I let him go. The next deer was my buck the deer was bigger than the first but was only a 3x3 granted a very large 3x3, the buck just didn't look right. before I went out I told myself that I'd only shoot 5x5 bucks does or cull bucks, after watching this buck for a while I decided he was in the cull category and decided to take him.. I shot him square in the middle of the rib cage, the buck made one little jump trotted 3 steps then turned around 360 and continued walking off like nothing happend. Within 10 seconds the buck fell over dead, my 125gr. muzzies did well, so well in fact I lost my arrow o the compete pass through, in and open field with short grass. I'm shure I'll find it today in better lght. I've been watching at least 2 6x6's but had decided not to shoot them over the next 2 or 3 years and focus on the smaller deer on my place and see what kind of results we get, hopefully they won't get harvested down the road from me, and get more time to spread the genetic wealth around.


----------

